# Spring kidding schedule



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well breeding for Little Wishes is almost done if everyone takes the first time.

The buck is running with the girls but I have wittnessed each and every breeding. So I have due dates this year. Woo hoo! 

Here are the tentative kidding date if everyone settles this time.

Bootsie- May 1, 08

Dancer- May 3, 08

Angel- May 3, 08

Charm- May 5, 08

Jewel- May 14, 08

Star- May 16, 08

Sugar- May 17, 08

Lava- May 19, 08

Krystal- Not bred yet but due to go in heat any day.

So what does everyones elses schedule look like?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is mine (this is my first go round)

Jesse April 3 2008
Daisy April 17 2008


It looks like your going to have your hands full with Dancer and Angel


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well thankfully Angel is Dancers dam so worst come to worst I can put them together and they can kid in the same stall. I only have 3 empty stalls.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Teresa your one brave lady. :wink: or perhaps experience is on your side.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My schedule turned out rather crazy, I was running the Boer buck with the boer does, and hand breeding the Nubians, somehow they all came into heat like at the same time so here's what happened.

Reba-Feb. 17
Alyssa-Feb. 19
Cupcake Feb. 21
Ginger-Feb. 21
Lucy-Feb. 21
Linus-Feb. 21
Sassy-Feb. 21
Maggie Feb. 22
Poco-Feb. 23
Sapphire-Feb. 23
Christianna-March 14
Madeline-March 19

Now how did it happen that I have 5 due on the same day?? It looks like I'm going to be going crazy trying to figure out where to put them all!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually prefer to get it over all at the same time. I like them all to be preg together. Less likley for one to bash the other in the belly if all of them are fat and slow. I get very stressed during kidding time and practically live in the barn. I usually lose weight due to all the trips to the barn and not eating. So getting it over so I can cut off the monitor and sleep is best for me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets see, for the dairy goats its:

Raven: 2/10 by Thunder or 3/15 by Caesar
Caramel: 2/18
Kadi: 2/20
Molly: 2/22
Mary: 2/24
Muriel: 3/16
Hazel: 3/22
April: 3/22
Gertie: 4/04
Tillie: 4/07
Martha: 4/09
Joni: 4/10
Gabby: 4/11
Annie is the only one that still needs to be bred, and all of our Saanens aren't going to be bred this year.

I don't even know when my brother's does are due, some of them are HUGE!! :shock:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

At least your babies will come in the nice warm month of May. Mine is shaping up like this...

Contredanse 2/2 Kidded 1-30-08 with twins doe/buck 
Daisy 2/3 Kidded 1-31-08 with a single doe
Potsie 2/21 Kidded 2-16-08 with quadruplets 3 does/1 buck
Civil 2/23 Kidded 2-18-08 with a single buck
Minuet 2/28 Kidded 2-24-08 with triplets 2 does/1 buck
Blossom 2/28 Kidded 2-25-08 with triplets 2 does/1 buck
Hera 3/7 Kidded 3-5-08 with a single doe
Faith 3/20 Kidded 3-16-08 with quadruplets 1 doe/3 bucks
Nottie 3/23 Kidded 3-18-08 with twin bucks
Fuchsia 3/23 Kidded 3-20-08 with triplets 1 doe/2 bucks
Petite 4/1 Kidded 4-1-08 with a single doe
Anna 5/6
Plenty 5/?
Blessing 6/14
Sarah 6/20


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Pea - May 1, 2008 
Aspen - May 1, 2008 
Destiny - May 5, 2008 
Mia - May 5, 2008 
Misty - May 10, 2008 (aprox due date) 
Flicka - May 12, 2008 (aprox due date)

we are coming up on seeing if they all settled or not, if so I can send the buck back - wahooo


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay, my turn:

Sheba-boer:unknown but soon
Ellie-myotonic: March 2
Shadow-kiko/spanish: April 19 if bred to my buck
Gypsy-myotonic: April 24

my other 2 are too young to breed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres mine.

Binky/ Chief...1-11-08 or 1-28-08 (either Hank or Chief)
Bootsie/Chief....2-16-08
Tilly/Hank....2-29-08

1 OR 2 Wethers have been reserved with this kidding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my schedule. I have one in every month... practically. 

Upset - 2/24

Ginger - 3/16

Chenille - 4/24

Sapphire - 4/???

Azriel - 5/1 or 5/7

I won't be too busy with kids, as I only have 5 bred does, and they are quite spaced out.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Our Myotonic Goats are due again in Feb./March
Here is what it looks like
Bred to Yankee
Salt -- 2-28-08
Blossom -- 3-1-08

Bred to Nutty
Kiera -- 3-12-08
Tiki -- 3-12-08

That is if everyone took.
I havn't noticed anyone coming into heat but they tricked me once before.

I wish I had some reserved. Right now I have 3 bucks from Feb and April kiddings of 07 still left. We are about to wether 2 of them.
And I just had 3 does kid and have 6 bucks and 1 doe for sale.
Talk about a bucky year.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year, all does in with the red buck kidded 3/31 - 4/7. Most of them between 2 days.
Does in with Coal kidded across one month (his first stab at breeding duty).

All 28 does were put in October 5th with 3 different bucks. March 2nd kidding begins. Ooh, wish we had put the boys in 2 days earlier to have them over the weekend. Shoot.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well here's mine.

Holly; 2/4/08(earliest) 2/8/08 (middle) 2/13/08 (latest)

Earliest is 145 days, middle is 150 days and latest is 155 days


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Lets see here -----

Daisy - who knows - sometime between now and Jan 28th.

Fiona - Who knows - confirmed prego with twins 28 Dec. Should be due end of feb early march

Daisie - If settled - March 3rd

Chloe - If settled - March 3rd (yet joe "practices on her all the time soooo????? )

Bitty - March 13th

But, you know - I am so confused because everyone is running with everyone! LOL!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I know this is a week old but it doesnt hurt to share 

Ding Dong-Feb. 19
Little Debbie=Feb.25
Cinna-Feb. 25 (kind of a weird situation so im going to say this is approx. see my other thread for why this is a weird one!)
Peanut-Feb. 13
Beep Beep-May 29


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

This is my schedule subject of course to the weather, my schedule and the whims of those pesky does.

1. Stella due 1/12/08
2. Maggie due 1/13/08
3. Kali due 2/13/08
4. Misha due 2/20/08
5. Sandi due 3/03/08

I can't wait!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

We still have a ton of does left to be bred. It really sucks when you don't have enough pens to separate everyone! The pen should be getting finished today, so the rest of the does might be getting put in with the buck.. but we will see. This should be an interesting kidding season. I have never kidded out on pasture before.

Sooo.. my dairy goats kidding schedule:

Harmony: 2/6/08 OR (most likely) 4/11/08
Miss Piggy: 3/22/08
Fern (who is not a dairy goat.. she is my only Kiko doe that I own): 3/20/08

My brother also has several dairy goats due to kid in March/April PROBABLY.. and I am pretty much the kidder/vet around here so I will be taking care of them too.
The rest of the does left to be bred are my parent's Kiko herd. This kidding season we will probably have over 75 babies!!!!! WHOA.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, my MiniNubians are due to kid March-May. Here is the schedule (all counted to day 150):

Cookie (full Nubian) X Jasper (MiniNubian) - 3/20
Rosebud X Grant - 3/21
Molly X Jasper - 3/23
Montana X Star - 3/24
Daisy X Charlie - 3/24
Raisin X Grant - 3/24
Ivory X Star - 3/25
Misty X Star - 4/1
Arthur X Eureka - 4/8
Windy X Eureka - 4/10
Zephyr X Jasper - 5/25

I think that's all. We will be busy! I like having them all kid fairly close together as we bottlefeed the kids from day one and that means midnight feedings... I prefer to be up for a few nights and then be able to sleep, but if they are all spread out, I get so tired that I am no good for anything.


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

These are our very first. 

Trixie 3/21

Jill ? (hopefully some time in April)

The worrying and waiting is awful!

Gina


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

The buck's farm has yet to send me their official cover dates, but said that mine are as follows:

Kay - covered early October, due early March
Carmelle - covered mid October, due mid March
Ferrari - covered mid November, due mid April
Miette - covered mid November, due mid April

Updates will be posted at http://www.freewebs.com/rushtawin


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Daisy-March 19
Hannah-March 22
Stella-March 27
Nellie-March 26 if bred


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*grins*

Whissy... 14 May 08?
Whissy... 15 May 08?
Whissy... 16 May 08?
Whissy... 17 May 08?
Whissy... 18 May O8?

ad... infinitum


----------

